
Demo: 3D railway in 256 bytes of code [video] - Radim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07KHwjebf7k
======
vortico
I've downloaded/tried this demo before, but the cheering in the live video
makes it even better. Is there more video of this convention?

Edit: Found another longer video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fATsm_k_d0I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fATsm_k_d0I)

------
EvanAnderson
The demo immediately preceding was even more impressive to me:
[https://youtu.be/fATsm_k_d0I?t=658](https://youtu.be/fATsm_k_d0I?t=658)

